# Amberjack and a surprise!



## Big Ave (Apr 2, 2012)

Caught a big AJ and had a strange double with a Bonita and a AJ on the same stretch at the same time


----------



## Big Ave (Apr 2, 2012)

Other pic, AJ's safely released


----------



## Kim (Aug 5, 2008)

You don't see doubles on the same lure very often, great post and pics. Bet you guys thought you had a whopper and then the action of the two fish must have felt "different".


----------



## Jason (Oct 2, 2007)

Thats a good deal brother!!!


----------



## Ocean Master (May 20, 2008)

That's cool..!!


----------



## tibiasterrible (Oct 17, 2013)

i bet it felt like a fish and a sinder block!!


----------



## WhyMe (Apr 21, 2013)

Well...that's a two for one deal. WTG 
WhyMe 
Mako My Dayo


----------



## Mac1528 (Mar 24, 2012)

A twofer....can't beat it. That is the first time I have seen those two together on the same line! Super catch. Thanks for the pics. Maybe next time a hat trick!!


----------



## Big Ave (Apr 2, 2012)

My father in law caught it and he has not quit talking about it since! Great memories with family is priceless!


----------



## bcahn (Jan 10, 2013)

That's pretty cool stuff!


----------



## sunsetter (Oct 4, 2013)

That's a neat catch!


----------



## flukedaddy (Apr 11, 2009)

Bogo!!!!


----------

